# Fish room Sale Part 1



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

I am moving and need to sell everything off. There is lots of stuff that is great for anyone interested in breeding.

15 Gallon tanks $5 ea 
Quantity 6
Measures 24"L 12"W 12"H
Pics to come soon!

2 lamp 3' T-5 light fixture with hanging bracket $40
Comes with two 6500k lamps and one powerglo lamp



29 Gal tank Bare $35
Measures 30"L 12.5"W 18.75"H


Assorted Fake plants $1 ea 

Topfin Small aquarium with like new air pump $30 
Everything is barely used. Light works. 




Call Matt @ 604-835-2690


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Matt, would you happen to have any small sponge filters?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

well all the hydro sponges bases are all the same size.. but I think i have some smaller sponges if thats what your looking for. There is three sizes. Of the smallest ones I think i have four. It comes with the full assembly including the lift tube that is not shown here. (sold)


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting, i'm actually looking for the next size down. good luck with the sale.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I have seen all these goodies in person, and these are all fantastic deals!

Good luck Matt


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Added a pic of the non eurobrace 45 gal tanks.


----------



## Fishmaniac (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey there the 90 gallon breeder box. I'm assuming they are tanks with dividers? I'm very intested in them both


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Ya the 90's are with dividers in them, and they each hold water separately without leaking between.. I tested it before I filled it for my own use.. Great to hold different species in each section. Better then having separate 20's because one heater will keep the 4 sections warm. Very handy to have if youve got the room.


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

hi interested in your large air pump, sponge filters size 5 and airline


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

check out fishroom sale part 2 thread.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fish-room-sale-part-2-a-20881/


----------



## kalzerois (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi I'm interested in your black gravel? Can I get that?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

sure can!

Matt
604-835-2690


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Updated remaining tank quantities, photo of 29gal, and added 36" t-5 fixture.


----------



## Fishmaniac (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey can I get that last 90 gallon off you email me at [email protected]


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

E-mail sent!


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

What is the difference between the eruo bracing and without it?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

The euro bracing is just added strips of glass along the top edges to help hold the four sides together.


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

BuMpItY BuMp!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi MTSMatt,

Interested in the 90 gal breeder and a couple of the 45 gal grow outs. Are they still available?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

They are available as of right now!


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Sunday Bump!


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Updated tanks remaining and added (8) 15 gal tanks.


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Matt are you out of the 40G tanks? Free bump


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Ya i'm out of 40's. I have a 29 gal bare and (6) 15gal's left.


----------



## ayachi (Oct 8, 2011)

Are the lights still available?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

The light is still available!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

are the six 15 gallons still available? if so I'll take them all


----------

